# Suggestions please for finishing product to use on a wet car



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Nearly out of BSD and will get more but also like to try different things so...

Looking for suggestions for a product that can be used post wash, while the car is still wet, sprayed on, spread and buffed (like I do with BSD). I like the ability to dry and add some shine in one stage.

Recent things I've used are BSD, Bead Juice, AG Smooth Velvet so that kind of thing. 

Don't care what it's labelled as, be it sealant, qd or whatever, not fussed on longevity as it'll go on most washes.

Go...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AG Aqua Wax (or Express wax) works well and I've been very pleased with it. 

Also fairly recently been using with it with BSD as a 50 / 50 mix and really nice, gives a lovely gloss...


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Adams guard and gloss is very good . Check out the forensic detailing review on YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Meg’s express wax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Never knew you could use BSD on a wet car!

On topic - ive recently used one of the spray on - jet wash off type coatings 'hydro-coat' type thing - what a load of rubbish, the car looked completely chemically stained on most panels even after giving it a REAALLY GOOD jet wash off like the product requires.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks all.

I always forget about Autoglym!

Adams is a good shout too, been meaning to try something with all the love for them on here.

Not used Megs for ages, had a couple of spray heads fail in quick succession a few years ago so never went back.

Agree - The spray on-jet off products don't appeal at all, I don't understand how a spray from a trigger and rinse off can ever give a uniform finish.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

davies20 said:


> Never knew you could use BSD on a wet car!
> 
> On topic - ive recently used one of the spray on - jet wash off type coatings 'hydro-coat' type thing - what a load of rubbish, the car looked completely chemically stained on most panels even after giving it a REAALLY GOOD jet wash off like the product requires.


Funnily enough, I tried one of those rinse off products too. I found that there was a roughness or graininess that appeared on the paintwork. I tried it on several of our cars, and it did the same thing each time. Had to clay it off.

Cooks


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Funnily enough, I tried one of those rinse off products too. I found that there was a roughness or graininess that appeared on the paintwork. I tried it on several of our cars, and it did the same thing each time. Had to clay it off.
> 
> Cooks


Which products are we talking about?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Britemax spray and shine is good. Not as cheap as 5 litres of express wax though.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Autosmart Cobalt+ for me  paid around £26 for 5 litres


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

PRIMA HYDRO SEAL,

Great product made for wet surface application.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Easiest for me would be Carpro Hydr02 or Reload.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

kev999 said:


> Which products are we talking about?


I don't really like naming & shaming as it could have just been a one off / operator error! :thumb:

Horses for courses and all that



Cookies said:


> Funnily enough, I tried one of those rinse off products too. I found that there was a roughness or graininess that appeared on the paintwork. I tried it on several of our cars, and it did the same thing each time. Had to clay it off.
> 
> Cooks


Mine didn't go that wrong, it just left really bad staining. The beading & shine looked spot on, it was just when you got up close to the panel.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Finish Kare #425 works very well for this


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

tac systems water glass is great


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

On a wet car apart from BSD I love Adams detail spray! Leaves a cracking finish too but nowhere near as durable as BSD


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Dont know about you guys but I ussually use a MF drying towel on a wet car


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

A&J said:


> Dont know about you guys but I ussually use a MF drying towel on a wet car


personally I like a mini leaf blower :doublesho


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

LeeH said:


> Meg's express wax.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


yup +1


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I've got Autoglym Aqua wax and Bouncers Bead Juice but if you want something that you'll apply every wash and get a wow factor from then I love Wax Planet Poy Gloss. I've just ordered another bottle after loving the finish of the 1st.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I've been looking up all the products and more, love a bit of research 

Anyone used Angelwax Enigma QED Ceramic Detailing Spray in this way?

It was mentioned in another thread as possible but wondering if any real world usage?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> AG Aqua Wax (or Express wax) works well and I've been very pleased with it.
> 
> Also fairly recently been using with it with BSD as a 50 / 50 mix and really nice, gives a lovely gloss...


This :thumb:


----------



## DanE30 (May 7, 2009)

I can't say I've had a single issue with CarPro Hydrocoat, perfect winter protection.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I always forget about Autoglym!


😢 Oh...

Try this  or this


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gyeon WetCoat:thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

After much deliberation and a nice chat with Angelwax, have gone for Enigma QED to try this time round.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> After much deliberation and a nice chat with Angelwax, have gone for Enigma QED to try this time round.


Soo nearly bought some but Infinity Wax QDx same into stock just as I was thinking about it! Let us know how you get on with it - sounds like good stuff!:thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

The search continues.. 

Maint wash today (VERY impressed with AW fastfoam), 2bm, rinsed, sprayed QED on the wet roof, one mf to spread, one to buff - all it seemed I was doing was moving the water/product around.

So then dried roof and bonnet, applied the QED again but took a massive amount of buffing to get to finish, which was admittedly very nice. It was a cold day so didn't expect it to be easy but this was tough.

Broke out the BSD for the doors and boot, very much easier with the spread and buff.

I'll definitely use QED again and look forward to trying it in different circumstances but not for me. for this specific use, in this weather.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Wet Coat, followed by ultra thorough PW rinse, then final open hose DI sheeting. Quick pat over with woolly mammoth and job's a good un in the damp days to come.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I used gyeon wet coat for the first time last weekend and it's brilliant, so easy to apply. Instant protection.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Kamikaze Overcoat; few spritzes in drying towel, makes drying easier, adds protection and crazy good hydrophobic action.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

budgetplan1 said:


> Kamikaze Overcoat; few spritzes in drying towel, makes drying easier, adds protection and crazy good hydrophobic action.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Slightly off topic but kind of related, how are you using the BSD on a wet car? Just trying to sheet most of the water off, spray a few sprays on, use an ever wetter MF to spread and then using a dry one to buff?

Recently got some BSD and impressed already but this sounds like it could be a good time saver and a bit of drying lubrication


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Smanderson117 said:


> Slightly off topic but kind of related, how are you using the BSD on a wet car? Just trying to sheet most of the water off, spray a few sprays on, use an ever wetter MF to spread and then using a dry one to buff?


Exactly that!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Lovely water behaviour from the QED.

Beads not as tall as BSD but nice and round and five minute low speed run to the PO and most are gone, just how I like it.


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> ...
> I like the ability to dry and add some shine in one stage.
> 
> Recent things I've used are BSD, Bead Juice, AG Smooth Velvet so that kind of thing.
> ...


Five weeks ago our car got the winterprep with FK1000p as LSP. But for after washes i use Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3. Great shine, car looks just waxed, tight round beads, and you can layer it - a 2nd layer gives you a longer protection.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

dax said:


> Five weeks ago our car got the winterprep with FK1000p as LSP. But for after washes i use Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3. Great shine, car looks just waxed, tight round beads, and you can layer it - a 2nd layer gives you a longer protection.


You can also mix it with Sonax BSD, according to our resident mixologists :thumb:


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

steelghost said:


> You can also mix it with Sonax BSD, according to our resident mixologists :thumb:


Aha! I read the big BSD/mix topic, but missed this one. 
But to be honest i only use the SP UGSD (what a name...) for the great finish after the car is washed. The same as the FK #425 i used before. The extra little protection is nice and together with the FK1000P we drive protected through the winter months.


----------

